# drying room ?air flow ? temp ? help me !



## charlesweedmore (Jun 21, 2009)

hello all forum folks :hubba:
i will hang up my plants to dry for 5- 10 days as every grower does .i am try to find a suitable place to dry  them .i have a grow tent and can i hang the plants in my homebox ? should i keep the fans turn on or off ? i have 2 fans.
active intake fan is 350m3/h and exhaust fan is 660m3/h .
how much air flow is need for drying ? i mean if i should keep my speeed contoller @ minimum level while drying ?

and during hanging phase, is 28C temp a trouble ? 

of course i will turn off the HPS while drying the crop.

and about temp,i cant do anything about temp in the room where homebox in it . temp and humidity are very high here. i can drop RH to 55% with a dehuey but this time temp peaks above 30C .

i can dry the crop in a different room with an AC unit to keep temp low, but this time i will have to dry them in a closed closet or a cardboard box without ventilation fans.i dont know if it is ok. can i dry them in a closed closet or a cardboard box without any air flow or just with oscillating fans ?


----------



## Ricko (Jun 21, 2009)

I dry mine in a special room ive built, I keep my room dark and at 18C constantly and my humidity is between 50-57%,I have a small ceramic heater that kicks in if the room drops below 18C and 2 muffin fans running on timer one pulling fresh air in and one exhausting at 15 mins on and 15mins off.28C is way to high they will dry too quick


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 21, 2009)

are your fans  vortex style ? i am thinking about putting the crop in 2' X 2' X 4' cardboard box and i will put a 350m3/h fan attached a carbon scrugger  with a speed contoller at min speed, and i will put that cardboard box in a room that has an AC unit.do i need to put oscillating fans as well ?


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 21, 2009)

i cant decide where i should put the fan as well .i painted 3 different models. could you tell me,which is better ,picture 1,2 or 3 ?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 21, 2009)

with a fan that sized i would say where you put it on your box doesnt matter
i dont see why you would want a muffin fan in your box that vortex will create more that enough air movement


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 23, 2009)

changed my mind use pic one so that the air is pulled past the buds


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jun 24, 2009)

Just my opinion here, but if you use any of the fans listed above, you will be pulling a **** load of air through that box/room.  They will dry f a s t , too fast.  Ideally, I try to have a slowish dry the first two days, then slower the next 3-5 days, where they will begin to go crisp on the exterior around day 6-7, with a little green still inside and within the stems.  Then slowly work the sweating process to "core it out".  Then jar/cure.  This is ideal & requires lower temps (mid-low 70's) & lower air circulation (no direct fans, just normal air movement).  Just my take.  Also, the ratings just don't really work too well for dialing in a room... have to feel it through & make minor adjustments over first 2-3 grows, then you will have it dialed in near perfect for the specific circumstances.  Best brah!


----------



## meds4me (Jun 25, 2009)

Oregon Bob has got it right...the fans are going to move to much air.natural air movement and darkness are youre friends here. I have a basement and it stays at 68* stnd. temp / 50% humidity( on a good day even less). 
Curing is a SLOW process and WE are the ones into much of a hurry in this instant gratification society we have today. just my .02 cents. peace


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 29, 2009)

More air-movement equates to less humidity.  Keep them fairly cool, really dark and don't run so much air though that you blow the trichs off--otherwise, enjoy.

I don't know what drying too fast means.  I don't know what drying slow means.  I have no frame of reference being a noob.  Do you, Charles?


----------

